

Amazon Echo Review - fvrghl
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-echo-review-talking-helper-alexa-is-no-match-for-siri-1422997829

======
lsaferite
Unless I missed a link to a full shootout of the 4 systems, where are they
getting the scores for each system in that comparison graphic in the inset?

I ask because Google clearly beat Siri on the specificity of the 3 answers
shown, yet they scored Siri higher. I'd love to see a reasoning behind that.

------
uslic001
So far I like my Echo. I am looking forward to future enhancements that will
connect it to other apps and products. It is worth 100 dollars but not worth
200 dollars.

------
mikePS0
I have it for few days now and I must say it's better than I expected although
the sound quality is not good enough for the money.

